# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  ПОМОГИТЕ С ВИСТОЙ!

## ost_s

Подскажите пожалуйста чайнику, что это за проблема? И что с ней делать? :eek: :confused:

----------


## koleban

99% зверек пытается запустится или какое нить приложение. Запускаешь msconfig.exe и в вкладке "Автозагрузка" убиваешь строчку типа "rundll32 ........"

----------

